# Platinum 24 SHO vs Delux 28 SHO



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum, only have been reading a lot here for past 2 days as I'm thinking to buy a first snowblower at off season sales. 

I definently have fixated on Ariens brand. It's only the model I'm unable to decide. 

I know the same question has been asked few times here but my situation is little different.

I've a two car garage (240' wide) and 4 car length slightly sloped driveway. I'm in upstate NY area where the snow fall is not worse. We do get some wet snow occasionally but rarely more than a foot. 

I'm inclined towards 24 SHO because of its smaller size. 
However, my question is - Can the speed of Platinum 24 SHO make up for the less number of runs on Deluxe 28 SHO? 

Looking for your suggestions for my situation.
thanks in advance!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Likely. The Plat 24 has a power to width that is so much higher than a Deluxe I would be surprised if the Plat wan't actually faster. Impeller and chute should be the same on both, so nothijg holding the 24 back in that regard. Never seen anything eat hard pack EOD like my P24 . . .

I assume you mean 24 feet wide and not 240? If so, then that's 12 passes (6 out and back, neglecting overlap) vs about 10 with the 28 (saves one out and back) which does not seem like much to make up to me, especially in modest show conditions.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to the snow blower forum jeff.


----------



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

tadawson said:


> Likely. The Plat 24 has a power to width that is so much higher than a Deluxe I would be surprised if the Plat wan't actually faster. Impeller and chute should be the same on both, so nothijg holding the 24 back in that regard. Never seen anything eat hard pack EOD like my P24 . . .
> 
> I assume you man 24 feet wide and not 240? If so, then that's 12 passes (6 out and back, neglecting overlap) vs about 10 with the 28 (saves one out and back) which does not seem like much to make up to me, especially in modest show conditions.


Oops, yes I meant to say 240" wide, which is about 20 feet. 
EOD snowpack is definitely important to consider in choosing one of these. Thank you for your suggestion. 
I see that Plat 24 SHO is 10 lbs more than Deluxe 28 SHO even though lesser in width, not sure which one of these are easy maneuverable while turning.

I've also read about some issues with autoturn feature on Ariens models. Is that something worthy of a concern to think about?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think you should go for the Platinum 24. Solid machine, nice sized engine (369cc vs 306cc) for that EOD and should be easily maneuverable.
There were issues with the past Auto-Turns but they made an engineering change to the 2016/2017 machines and if you're buying new it shouldn't be an issue.

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/94562-ariens-2016-auto-turn-fix.html


.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi Jeff and welcome to the forum.

I have a Deluxe 28 SHO, and am very happy with its performance and quality. I was impressed with how well it handled the 2 feet of snow we got a week ago. My driveway is a U shape and probably measure 200+ feet long.

View attachment 164573


However, I think for your situation, the Platinum 24 is the better choice. With relatively small driveway you won't see much benefit from the extra 4 inch width. The 369 cc engine and 24" width, make the Platinum one beast of a snowblower.

The auto turn on my Ariens works great on my gravel driveway. It is very maneuverable between vehicles and is effortless to turn around, even when moving it around in garage with engine not running. 

In Canada the price for the Platinum 24 SHO is $2429.00 and the Deluxe 28 SHO is $2140.00. I was able to get a great deal from my local dealer last year (late February) on the 28 SHO - approx. 25% off.
So it might be worth while to shop around your local dealers to see if they are discounting them now.

You will not be disappointed with either of these machines.

Good luck with your seach.


----------



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Hi Jeff and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have a Deluxe 28 SHO, and am very happy with its performance and quality. I was impressed with how well it handled the 2 feet of snow we got a week ago. My driveway is a U shape and probably measure 200+ feet long.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Based on your and others' suggestions, I think I should put my choice to rest.
So far I've found only one dealer locally that has the Plat 24 SHO and is giving for 15% off. Good that you got 25% . Not sure if we get better deals on the old models before next winter when new year models come out.

This is my first time shopping for a snowblower, not sure their cycle is similar to that of cars.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jeff011 said:


> Thank you! Based on your and others' suggestions, I think I should put my choice to rest.
> So far I've found only one dealer locally that has the Plat 24 SHO and is giving for 15% off. Good that you got 25% . Not sure if we get better deals on the old models before next winter when new year models come out.
> 
> This is my first time shopping for a snowblower, not sure their cycle is similar to that of cars.


I bought a snowblower brand new in box ..March or April of 2019...Manufacturing date was in 2014..I think it was November...over four years old.
I got a great deal on it..but I don't think it was because of the age...Just the timing of the season.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff011 said:


> Thank you! Based on your and others' suggestions, I think I should put my choice to rest.
> So far I've found only one dealer locally that has the Plat 24 SHO and is giving for 15% off. Good that you got 25% . Not sure if we get better deals on the old models before next winter when new year models come out.
> 
> This is my first time shopping for a snowblower, not sure their cycle is similar to that of cars.


Just one more thing. Before you commit with your purchase, check out the controls and layout of the controls themselves. Compare it against similar priced models from other brands like Honda and Toro, specifically the Powermax HD series.

I like Ariens build quality and robustness, but the user interface is horrific, IMO. It is not consistent across their snowblower consumer/prosumer/commercial lines. The drive speed selector and chute direction/deflector is a mess. Some goes left and right, some go forward and backwards. If Ariens produced motorcycles, I'm sure I would mistakenly grab the brakes instead of the clutch. 

Not to rain on your parade, but I don't want you to be blinded by that shiny orange machine with big torquey engines, and thick plate steel and overlook the most important factor, the human/machine interface.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

aa335 said:


> Just one more thing. Before you commit with your purchase, check out the controls and layout of the controls themselves. Compare it against similar priced models from other brands like Honda and Toro, specifically the Powermax HD series.
> 
> I like Ariens build quality and robustness, but the user interface is horrific, IMO. It is not consistent across their snowblower consumer/prosumer/commercial lines. The drive speed selector and chute direction/deflector is a mess. Some goes left and right, some go forward and backwards. If Ariens produced motorcycles, I'm sure I would mistakenly grab the brakes instead of the clutch.
> 
> Not to rain on your parade, but I don't want you to be blinded by that shiny orange machine with big torquey engines, and thick plate steel and overlook the most important factor, the human/machine interface.


Good info.
As I say if both were out front /bought and paid for, which one would you grab first?
With two fully capable machines it comes down to whichever one is the most "pleasant' to operate




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

aa335 said:


> Jeff011 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! Based on your and others' suggestions, I think I should put my choice to rest.
> ...


Hmm..you are making me to start all over again 🙂 
IMHO, these are not cars that we use everyday. So, Should we really give that much importance to user controls? Only one important thing I was told to check is how easily you can turn the chute which the Plat 24 SHO is good at. 
Last couple of years it was not bad at all where I live. This season it was 6 times and before that it was about 11/12 times where we got to plow the snow.

Having said that, I'll certainly check those models to see if they bring on any other niceties.
The other thing I'm more interested in is which of these are less troublesome - meaning not having to do any repair works other than regular maintenance works.

Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I know it's just a snowblower, not a car. I wouldn't be surprised if people keep their snowblower longer than their car.

During a snowstorm, you are nice and comfortable inside the protection a car. When you're snowplowing in the cold with winds and snow blowing at your face, you don't want to swear and question why the snowblower isn't working for you.

Just one more thing. Spring is just around the corner so you have some time to delay the purchase and make an sound and wise decision. You could wait until next fall, unless some dealer has stock to clear and gives you irresistible discount.


----------



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

I thought the sales are already on. At least have seen them at big box stores. That's why started looking. Can certainly wait more, I'm not in need of it this season. I already paid to contractor till the end of this season anyway.

Are the fall sale prices better than now?


----------



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

aa335 said:


> I know it's just a snowblower, not a car. I wouldn't be surprised if people keep their snowblower longer than their car.
> 
> During a snowstorm, you are nice and comfortable inside the protection a car. When you're snowplowing in the cold with winds and snow blowing at your face, you don't want to swear and question why the snowblower isn't working for you.
> 
> Just one more thing. Spring is just around the corner so you have some time to delay the purchase and make an sound and wise decision. You could wait until next fall, unless some dealer has stock to clear and gives you irresistible discount.


Could you tell me what specific models you are talking about in Honda/Toro?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff011 said:


> Are the fall sale prices better than now?


Possibly, depending on how long it's been sitting in inventory and how many they have. Once the heavy snow hits, expect the discount to diminish.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jeff011 said:


> Could you tell me what specific models you are talking about in Honda/Toro?


I would say Honda HSS928A Wheel model, Toro Power Max 1028, or Toro Power Max HD 1428


----------



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

aa335 said:


> Jeff011 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you tell me what specific models you are talking about in Honda/Toro?
> ...


I would have to pass these as they are 28" and pricey too.


----------



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

My local dealer has only EFI model in Plat 24 SHO. Read some bad reviews on EFI, want to know if those have been addressed in recent models.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Jeff011 said:


> Oops, yes I meant to say 240" wide, which is about 20 feet.
> EOD snowpack is definitely important to consider in choosing one of these. Thank you for your suggestion.
> I see that Plat 24 SHO is 10 lbs more than Deluxe 28 SHO even though lesser in width, not sure which one of these are easy maneuverable while turning.
> 
> I've also read about some issues with autoturn feature on Ariens models. Is that something worthy of a concern to think about?


In my use, autoturn on the recent P24 has been flawless . . . just about the same as an open diff, but without losing traction.

Myself, I would have preferred the EFI, but none were stocked locally. There are a few reports of a few defects, and a few of "deeeerrrrrppp" user problems, but overall, reviews say they work well, and (at least as I see it) removing the liabilities of alll the moving parts is a good thing. I discount the repair cost rants, in that the *correct* (read: not Chinese aftermarket) parts for these really narrows the gap, coupled with the expected higher MTBF of EFI . . In any case, either P24 variant should serve you well . . .

On controls, my only objection is what I will call "the namby clutch" on the right that prevents two hand shifting (as was possible forever). Without it, release drive with left hand, shift with right, reengage drive with left is perfect . . .as it is now, if you try shifting this way, the second you come off the namby clutch, the blower shuts down... Myself, I feel that, my brain is a far more effective interlock, and may try to alter mine to behave more like the 73/74 Ariens . . . Right hand chute adjustment does require a small cross reach, but it doesn't bug me, and can be done on the fly. Chute forard/back (up/down) logically moves forward/back, and chute left/right (rotate) moves left/right, whu=ich (at least to me) could not possibly be more obvious. Overall, though, the controls don't contribute as well to speedy operation, but nkt sure that is Ariens or the 'dumb down everything' crowd that overregulates everything . . . there has got to be a better way that does *NOT* require both hands to hold interlocks, such as a 15 second delay, say, on the 'namby clutch' that would allow shifting, but drop out soon enough if the operator steps away.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jeff011 said:


> My local dealer has only EFI model in Plat 24 SHO. Read some bad reviews on EFI, want to know if those have been addressed in recent models.


EFI will require a battery and a pump.
These things start so easy with pulling the rope let alone the electric start...not much to gain there.
Also from the factory the carbs already favor lean a little bit...isn't really much to gain with EFI there
More complexity with little to gain... especially since we operate the engine in such a narrow range that it's already tuned for.
Now if you did want to richen it up a bit...easy with the carb...not so much with the EFI.
Worst comes to worst you can buy a carb for 20 bucks and you are back in business in the event of a fuel related Issue.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Shovel said:


> Good info.
> As I say if both were out front /bought and paid for, which one would you grab first?
> With two fully capable machines it comes down to whichever one is the most "pleasant' to operate
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


I would get the Toro Power Max HD. Recently, Toro stepped up their game by adding metal to parts that people were complain are too much plastic, which wasn't an issue for me. Snow doesn't stick to them, they don't rust when bombarded with pebbles, and if they wear out, they are easy to replace. Toro had the best user interface, IMO. Clean, simple, straightforward. There is no better system for chute than the Toro Quick Shoot. There are no batteries, no motors. It's fast and requires only one hand. 

Only thing that I don't like about Toro is I felt the nose is too lightweight. Seems like it would climb over packed snow too easy. But I think this could be a plus since they are easier to steer.


----------



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

Shovel said:


> Jeff011 said:
> 
> 
> > My local dealer has only EFI model in Plat 24 SHO. Read some bad reviews on EFI, want to know if those have been addressed in recent models.
> ...


Yeah but I don't mind going with latest tech in engines as I heard other brands are gonna do it sooner than later. 

My main concern about this EFI is that, do we have to recharge the battery during off season every 3 months or so? I tried to search for the manual or maintenance routine on Ariens website to check if any of that sort changed in newer models, couldn't find any documents.

Hopefully someone who visits this forum got last year's models that can provide some info on that.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Top up just prior to the season should be enough, if you even need that. (Depends on how long your "off" season is.) Probably best to disconnect the battery plug under the dash during that time, and if you have done so, charging amounts to the trivial excercise of plugging the provided charger to that connector and wall power. Considering that the battery basically provides initial power to the ECU and primes the fuel pump at start, and then the blower runs (and charges) on power from the stator, power demands on the battery are pretty minimal.

The batteries look to be pretty much generic RC car style packs - the only variable would be the connector (which could be reused in a pinch) so battery availability would seem to be a non issue.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

aa335 said:


> I would get the Toro Power Max HD. Recently, Toro stepped up their game by adding metal to parts that people were complain are too much plastic, which wasn't an issue for me. Snow doesn't stick to them, they don't rust when bombarded with pebbles, and if they wear out, they are easy to replace. Toro had the best user interface, IMO. Clean, simple, straightforward. There is no better system for chute than the Toro Quick Shoot. There are no batteries, no motors. It's fast and requires only one hand.
> 
> Only thing that I don't like about Toro is I felt the nose is too lightweight. Seems like it would climb over packed snow too easy. But I think this could be a plus since they are easier to steer.


loosing the plastic also has a lot to do with box store sales. toro had to be lined up along side of other brands where people saw all the plastic ver all steel turned and took a all steel machine, that lead to toro replacing plastic with steel 

nose lite YES! even with out the shed the shed weight kit helps big time to keep it down. 

for me going from a powershift to a powermax i wish i had not been brand proud and gone for a ariens of matching size and power as i have done more work and need to do more to keep it running in 3 seasons than i did in 3 decades of using a ps.


----------



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

Nevermind, Found the manual here - 
https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/m...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0-MGeSe8mUkKv5soloYXMm

It does say to recharge every 3 months. Not sure if we can take it off from the blower easily to charge it separately with an after market adapters or so..


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jeff011 said:


> Yeah but I don't mind going with latest tech in engines as I heard other brands are gonna do it sooner than later.
> 
> My main concern about this EFI is that, do we have to recharge the battery during off season every 3 months or so? I tried to search for the manual or maintenance routine on Ariens website to check if any of that sort changed in newer models, couldn't find any documents.
> 
> Hopefully someone who visits this forum got last year's models that can provide some info on that.


That's what I am worried about/ all the manufacturers going to do or a govt mandate comes along requiring it.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Shovel said:


> That's what I am worried about/ all the manufacturers going to do or a govt mandate comes along requiring it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


People will find a way to modify it. Cars came with ODB and then OBD II. Engine mapping has been modified and it's no secret.

I'm just surprised it took this long for EFI to be implemented. Not too long ago it was predicted that all engines were to have catalytic converters, including the little weedwacker and leaf blower engines.


----------



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

tadawson said:


> Top up just prior to the season should be enough, if you even need that. (Depends on how long your "off" season is.) Probably best to disconnect the battery plug under the dash during that time, and if you have done so, charging amounts to the trivial excercise of plugging the provided charger to that connector and wall power. Considering that the battery basically provides initial power to the ECU and primes the fuel pump at start, and then the blower runs (and charges) on power from the stator, power demands on the battery are pretty minimal.
> 
> The batteries look to be pretty much generic RC car style packs - the only variable would be the connector (which could be reused in a pinch) so battery availability would seem to be a non issue.


Thank you for the info.
I'm in upstate NY, near Albany area. My offseason is from April to October, sometimes the first snow doesn't hit us till December and the last snow is in Feb. So I would have to charge it at least couple of times during the off season time. 

I understand that charging the battery is very simple task but it's the task itself that I don't want be bothered with during off season. 

What if we disconnect the battery from ECU unit, like we do for cars for prolonged non use of them. Doesn't it preserve the charge entire off season long? Battery technology may be different but I wonder what's the reasoning for Ariens to choose it.

Btw, Does the machine uses the battery to power up ECU even when 120v wire is connected for electric start? I know both are meant for separate purposes but was not sure if Ariens has designed in such way that would alleviate the need to charge the battery..


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Plugging in a trickle charger to maintain the battery is a whole lot easier than an oil change.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

the main issue is the up coming EPA and CARB rules, best get used to EFI and cat converters on OPE . not being able to tinker with mixture any more .

efi is getting more common and here to stay.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

The Toros are good machines. However there are a few things to consider.


Toro has a great control setup. But the Ariens is not bad. Read reviews, you'll have a hard time finding anybody complaining about that.


Toros are built in Mexico, and use a Chinese engine manufacturer. Ariens are built in Wisconsin, with engines that are still built in China but by an American company. That may not matter to everybody, but it does to me, particularly when the consumer doesn't see any cost savings.


The Toro 928 OAE, which is what would be comparable to the Platinum, does not have handwarmers available even as an option. It also has considerably less power. If you go up to the 1028 you lose the auto-steer in favor of triggers, which isn't necessarily better or worse but rather a personal preference thing. It does have LED lighting, which is nice but not something I have ever really needed. I also like the bucket design better than Ariens.

Like I said the Toro is a good machine. Paul Sikkema from Moving Snow has some good info on it on YouTube. I'd just encourage you to look at the overall picture and make your decision based on what's important to you. No machine is perfect, they all have compromises, and when you are talking about Toro and Ariens I don't feel either is head and shoulders above the other.


----------



## Jeff011 (Mar 6, 2020)

bisonp said:


> The Toros are good machines. However there are a few things to consider.
> 
> 
> Toro has a great control setup. But the Ariens is not bad. Read reviews, you'll have a hard time finding anybody complaining about that.
> ...


I looked at TORO 1028, believe it is 28". I'm looking for 24" wide bucket snow blower so I can fit it easily in my garage.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Jeff011 said:


> Thank you for the info.
> I'm in upstate NY, near Albany area. My offseason is from April to October, sometimes the first snow doesn't hit us till December and the last snow is in Feb. So I would have to charge it at least couple of times during the off season time.
> 
> I understand that charging the battery is very simple task but it's the task itself that I don't want be bothered with during off season.
> ...



Based on shape, size, and voltage, I'm almost certain that this is a NiMh battery pack. NiCd is pretty much gone due to toxicity, and Lithium gets unhappy when it gets too cold, and no need for a lead acid (and those can freeze and fail), so NiMh really is the only one that makes any sense. Having said that, I have no idea what specific brand/model cells they are using - there are NiMh cells that retail over 90% of charge for more than a year, and others that self discharge more quickly. In any case, this certainly isn't a lead acid cell, etc. that gets more "uppity" if it gets too low. Myself, I would go the summer and try starting, and if it did, then there is the answer. If not or concerned, I would do a top-up charge just before i needed it . . . In any case, I certainly would not to multiple changes in a summer. These are a lot like rechargeable flashlight batteries, and I am not aware of anyone charging those multiple times per year . . . 

And frankly, since the key pretty much switches the battery out, not sure the disconnect will prevent drain any more than just key off. Unlike cars, that have a lot of stuff that stays alive when not running, and snowblower engine does not. Just not a bad idea, and if you plan to charge, will be needing to do so anyhow. 

And yes, the ECU is 100% on the battery at start - the 120v is a separate system for the starter, just like any other blower engine. Myself, I would get far more scared if they combined, due to the potential for inductive spikes and transients from switching the starter motor . . . . Pure DC is going to be one of the main factors to help ensure long life. They could have on-boarded the charger, but the need is so minimal, that I can't say that I disagree in leaving it off. I have no idea the level of sophistication of the supplied charger (but considering it's intended infrequent use, I don't expect much) so it may not be a good idea to leave it connected for longer periods than specified. (Not to say that a better charger could not likely be used - the connector they have you disconnect is the battery itself, to you are charging the batt directly, with nothing else in play, so any charger rated for the voltage and chemistry should be fine.


----------

